# News from Pegasus - My Favorite Martian & WotW Tripod



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Pegasus has updated their website with info on the _My Favorite Martian_ kit, as well as the box top art. It should be available around mid-May. Click HERE for the link.










Also, Cult TV Man has posted some details on the upcoming _War of the Worlds_ Tripod kit, also with box top art. It's coming in the Fall and sounds like another home run! It also sounds like their most complex SciFi kit so far. Head over to Cult's blog for more details.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

That Tripod looks amazing, just hope they supply some in-scale victims to populate the base...


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

miniature sun said:


> That Tripod looks amazing, just hope they supply some in-scale victims to populate the base...


I am sooooo excited about this one.

I don't think people are a problem.

With a stated stated size of 1/144 scale, there are people in that scale.

Since their When Worlds Collides kit was stated as 1/350, but was shown to be smaller than it should have been for that scale, I think I'm ok with scaling the tripod out to be 1/160 which is 'n' scale in model railroading.

Now the diorama possibilities are endless.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

derric1968 said:


> Pegasus has updated their website with info on the _My Favorite Martian_ kit, as well as the box top art. It should be available around mid-May. Click HERE for the link.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I loved this show! This is on my "Gotta Get!" list! I think it is great that a company goes out and makes kits that appeal to those of us who are tired of the same old, same old. Not a big fan of the Tri-Pod, but I can see that being a big hit. You want to succeed in business and life, you gotta take chances. Glad we have companies like Pegasus and Moebius out their getting the product out!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

This is smart, methinks. An easy kit to design/manufacture with built-in nostalgia appeal. Keep making money, Pegasus. I have high hopes for you. 

And I'm really looking forward to the Nautilus!!!


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

That is a must have. Matter of fact I have purchased everything they have done, including the airplanes!
Now I just can hope that we finally see a Mork from Ork ship :tongue:

:jest:

Max Bryant


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Looking forward to the My Favorite Martian kit; I've always liked the design of that ship.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm looking forward to BOTH of these kits coming out!!


----------



## Argonaut (Feb 11, 2007)

Finally!!! Work bench tools and paint at the ready! Perhaps a seated 
Uncle Martin figure to fit in the ship from someone?:wave:


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

It's great to see that Pegasus are doing the lights on the tripod in clear plastic. And it looks like it'll be a fair size too.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Anyone know if the tripod kit will be all plastic?


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

SUNGOD said:


> Anyone know if the tripod kit will be all plastic?


Probably will be ABS plastic like most of their kits. I can't see anything in this kit being vinyl except for possibly the tentacles.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

my only gripe is the artwork makes uncle martin look like hes wearing an elf/kermit collar.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thanks! Third pair of underoos today! now I gotta put on my Star Wars pair and those are for special occasions only!

The 1:144 kit was based on the original computer models used in the movie. The model comes with one tripod with arm lasers, tentacles and cages to build various configurations featured in the film. It also features a transparent hood and clear eye lenses for lighting!

Thats the way uh ha uh ha I like it! uh ha uh ha!


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

fluke said:


> Thats the way uh ha uh ha I like it! uh ha uh ha!


Just filled my second Depends after I heard this...great model builder, you *are*...KC & The Sunshine Band, you *aint* .


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

razorwyre1 said:


> my only gripe is the artwork makes uncle martin look like hes wearing an elf/kermit collar.


I was wondering about that, but didn't look at it closely until you mentioned it - odd since that pointy graphic doesn't appear anywhere else. I also would like to see the ship represented betted than a 2D Illustrator graphic. Oh well...


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

From what I remember of the prototype, the kit itself looks first rate, so I can live with some squirelly artwork.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Yeah, the prototype for Uncle Martin's ship has been on display at Burbank's House of Hobbies for the last few months, and it is a beautiful little kit. 

CAN NOT WAIT.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Dab a little glue.....make a little mess....lets build tonight! Lets build tonight! 

Oh man do I need help.....

Kermit Martian.......now there is a kit idea!! 

This one will be fun for sure!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Flip that sucker upside-down, glue a secondary hull and some nacelles on...


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I'll definitely be picking both of these great models. I am old enough to fondly remember Uncle Martin and just saw Ray Walston in a ST:TNG episode me and the wife are watching. The Martian tripod sounds to definitely be the most intricate kit Pegasus has released to date. I have all their other scifi kits and have built two so far with great results. If My Favorite Martian is out by the Fest I may pick it up there. And I am particularly looking forward to the Mars Lunar Excursion model as well since it looks so much like the 2001 pods which were so cool.

Bob K.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

John P said:


> Flip that sucker upside-down, glue a secondary hull and some nacelles on...


Nahhh, just add a couple of registry decals and call it a "personal" or "sport" shuttle. :thumbsup:


----------



## getter weevil (May 20, 2010)

Cult lists the WOtW Tripod a preorder of $55.95 

I was mildly interested in it but not at that price. $25 or maybe $35

most of the other kits seemed to be in that price range which was cool and impulse buy worthy for me.

Will have to wait for a good sale on this one.


----------



## Whiteraven_2001 (Apr 12, 2008)

FIFTY-SIX DOLLARS?? I really hope that's a typo; I wanted more than one.

It seems there's some extreme inflation occurring in the model kit industry, not just specifically this manufacturer.


----------



## mattjaco35 (Feb 27, 2009)

John P said:


> Flip that sucker upside-down, glue a secondary hull and some nacelles on...


Agreed!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I don't think that's a bad price for the MWM. I mean look at the parts count and remember what the machine looks like. I'm sure it's going to be an impressive kit. Compared to other current scifi kits I think the price is in the ball park for a well detailed and large kit with extra parts. I think some may be shocked because Pegasus has spoiled us with cheaper priced kits in the past. Remember too that this is a licensed kit that was probably not cheap since it's linked to Tom Cruise.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Gee,I did not know that Pegasus had so many business partners...........It has to do with the price........of OIL!!!!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I don't like having to pay more but the price of everything's going up and these kits are expensive to make. Unfortunately we'll all have to get used to paying more for plastic kits but I'd rather pay more and have them than not have anything at all. 

Save a bit up each week. That's what I do.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I have not built a model car in many years. I think the last model car I bought was AMT's '58 Plymouth Fury. I think I paid $12 for it. Staggering because The one before it was about $7. I was shocked a model car cost so much. Last week I looked at the new Revell Corvette ZR1. Holy crap! It was like $27!!!!!!!!!! I started looking at other model cars and they were all over $20-$25 mark. 

So, $56 for a kick arse scifi kit? Yeah, it's an O.K. price.


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

I'll be picking up the My Favorite Martain kit for sure! I loved that show!


----------

